# Kasachstan sucht den Superstar



## Muli (5 März 2009)

*Hier einmal ein Superstar Anwärter aus Kasachstan im Original!*







*Und was man daraus machen kann ...* :thumbup:




​


----------



## Buterfly (5 März 2009)

Hehe geil, der hat's drauf


----------



## Sturmschwein (13 März 2009)

Da steht Superstar KZ... hab nur ich ein Djávu?


----------



## Tokko (13 März 2009)

Das liegt daran weil man Kasachstan auch so schreibt:

*Kazachstan*

Daher das KZ. Nicht was du denkst.:


----------

